# A New Year baby!!!



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Egg number one has hatched!! Im beside myself with excitement !! Will post photos soon, its yellow and fluffy and so stinking cute!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see pix.

I don't have any cockatiels setup, but my white-backed mousebirds hatched out an egg, and I'm hoping 1 will hatch under the Speckled today too.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Heres some photos, now waiting for egg number 2 which is the one that got cold. I wonder what the coloring will be like


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahh it's got red eyes! It's a beautiful little lutino girl  congrats!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww what a little cutie!! I am jealous.. I want a Lutino too!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG you can see red eyes? Will they stay red? Where did the lutino come from and how do you know its a girl? Gosh this genetics thing is baffling...
Good news again, i picked up egg 2 and its moving!! I heard it cheaping in the shell but no crack yet, is that alright?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

See how the eye area is the same colour as it's skin that means it's a lutino, in a normal baby the eyes would be dark. Yes the eyes will stay red  Lutino is sexlinked so since mom is not a lutino, dad must be split to lutino and that makes this baby a girl. ( if mom was a lutino then the baby could be either sex but she's not).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can tell it is a lutino by looking where the eyes would be. If lutino or red-eyed it would look like a bulge with just pink color, whereas a dark eyed chick would have a dark grey under the skin where the eyes would be.

As to where the lutino came from the father is carrying the split (gene) to produce lutinos. since the mother is not lutino the chick would be a female.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

That makes sense, thanks. But some lutinos have dark eyes ?
The egg that is cheeping is alright? No crack yet, do they usually cheep in the shell?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine was cheeping in the shell before it hatched!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cheeping is good, it lets the parents know the baby is hatching (along with its moving in the egg.) The lutinos that have dark eyes are either split to pied, are lutino pied, or aren't lutinos at all. And an all yellow bird that has dark eyes is sometimes what's called a clear pied, not many people know that.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Well thats confusing ! Here is a picture of my daughters cockatiel Frankie. I dont think he has red eyes, kinda dark maybe with a hint of burgundy, so is he not a lutino? Do lutinos typically have bright red eyes?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....he is a lutino. The eyes darken toi a very deep red/plum as they get older and at a glance look like dark eyes until a light is directed at the eye to see the color of the puil and iris.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow thanks. When red eyes were mentioned i thought of the lighter red, i guess with an albino bird?
Im so excited to have a lutino baby girl, it feels like christmas and we still have 3 more presents to unwrap !!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> When red eyes were mentioned i thought of the lighter red, i guess with an albino bird?


In cockatiels an "albino" bird is actually a whiteface lutino, and they have the same eye color as the normal lutino.

Here's a picture of a lutino baby and a couple of dark-eyed babies so you can see the difference in eye color. There's a whiteface baby under the lutino's head - it has white fuzz instead of yellow:


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Tielfan, gosh those eyes are dark!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*When red eyes were mentioned i thought of the lighter red, i guess with an albino bird?*
-------------------------------------

With lutinos light pink jelly bean colored eyes are good indicators that the bird is a lutino pied.

This pix shows the difference between a normal lutino and a lutino pieds eyes when they are young.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Would my little girl maybe be lutino pied or is that something that i will have to wait to see?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *When red eyes were mentioned i thought of the lighter red, i guess with an albino bird?*
> -------------------------------------
> 
> With lutinos light pink jelly bean colored eyes are good indicators that the bird is a lutino pied.
> ...


is the left eye lutino or lutino pied?i think its lutino on left lutino pied on right or is that opposite?thanks you learn something new each day ty srtiels for those pics


----------



## joyce (Dec 12, 2011)

wow how cute......x


----------

